# Stainless Honey Tanks on Ebay



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

I bought one from propolisis on ebay 3 years ago, holds 100 lbs . The brand is OBS short for Orient Bee Supply, they are imported from China? The quality is good , just don't get in a bidding war and it can be a great deal. Dan


----------



## ByGonzah (Feb 4, 2012)

skydiver said:


> The quality is good , just don't get in a bidding war and it can be a great deal. Dan


In early December, a couple of them went for $60-80. Now they're always fetching over a $100. I'd like to snag one, but I'm fixated on the lower price point.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

tanks might possibly glow in the dark


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

irwin harlton said:


> tanks might possibly glow in the dark


If you buy two you can extract in the dark.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

red said:


> If you buy two you can extract in the dark.


If you eat the honey, stored in those containers, You may glow in the dark.

cchoganjr


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

While a number of posts above are _having a little fun,_  there really is the possibility of radioactive stainless steel in products from China. To wit:



> Between January and February 2008, the Carabinieri of Environmental Care Command – Radioactive Materials Pollution Unit, supported by APAT (Italian Environmental Protection Agency) and other Competent Authorities, seized 3 hot rolled stainless steel sheets in coils contaminated by cobalt 60. Each coil weighs about 10 tons and is made of sheets 6 mm thick (see figure below). Probably they are part of a single casting. Fortunately, they were destined for industrial applications (like tanks, chimneys, pulleys) not for domestic use.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Has anyone else bought one of these tanks? The price is sure good if they are decent quality. There are a couple different people selling them.......from Michigan and Wisconsin.


----------



## hig (Jan 21, 2013)

Could someone post a link to one of these tanks, I'd love to see what you are talking about.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...13&_nkw=honey+storage+tank&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I am not so sure Mann Lake can't beat those prices and you have a known provider who will stand behind products


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Vance, I don't see any stainless bottling tanks that are reasonably priced in the Mann Lake catalog. Mann Lakes are heated and start at $1,195.00. Did you see something else in the catalog?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Why support Chinese products?
At least look into Dadants single walled tanks 
Before buying offshore.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Maxant, thanks for the tip on the Dadant tanks! I have never purchased from them, so I didn't even think to look there.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

I try to buy state side when possible. But I have a hard time doing that when it cost more than twice the money for the same quality. I paid less than $160 for two 100lbs cap. tanks with handles on tank, covers that latch down to the tank and nylon gates. As compared to Dadant M00393 175lbs tank with out handles and cover for $219.00 plus tax, cover M00502 47.75 plus tax. That is $266.75 for one tank and cover plus tax and shipping. As to for made in america, the tank is produced in the US, but what is country of origen for the Stainless Steal sheet stock that they made the tank out of? I do not see them making claim as to that so it is possable it comes from another country other than USA. Dan


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

MAXANT said:


> Why support Chinese products?
> At least look into Dadants single walled tanks
> Before buying offshore.


What country does the stainless steel come from that Maxant uses to fabricate the Maxant bottling tanks and extractors and clarifiers? The USA?


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Not sure it is ethical to buy hot merchandise.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

What better way is there for the Chinese to dispose of radioactive metal than to manufacture it into products we want, then sell it to us?

Of course they wouldn't do that, that would be unethical.

Alex


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I purchased a 12 gallon tank with a honey gate from propolisis last year for around $80, but have not used it yet.
It seems like a sturdy tank.
There is a sticker on the tank that has the name Dongsen and some Chinese characters.
The only comment I had was the inside of the hole for the honey gate was not deburred so I had some filing to do. 
Hmm so I may have some glow in the dark honey.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't spend my $ on anything less than Maxant or Dadant (pretty much the only two USA made).quality from either is held to a high standard and regard.


----------

